# Bad Ecig Article with my name attached....:/ what can be done



## 6ghost9 (21/10/15)

Okay so as the title states, I received a phone call from a journalist who was actually a lecturer of mine from university. He was writing an article and remembered I had gotten nicotine poisoning back while still using a twisp. Anyway, after about a 45 minute phone call in which I went through all the health benefits and personal good experiences since I switched from smoking to vaping. He is a smoker and by the end of it was talking about making the switch. Long story short the Herald comes out today with a picture of me next to a GIANT heading "E-cigarette Warning"... I am sorry but what the actual #@$*.... Now anyone here have any advice to this because I will not just let this go. After all the good I said the only thing that got published was the bad incident!  I am looking for reputable vaping studies so I can go through and compile a complaint regarding this and take it further. I have been googling all morning looking for reliable ones but to be honest I have no idea where to start. I have attached a picture of the article in question for you to read.

As the guy that organizes the Eastern Cape Vape meets and tries my best to bring local guys into the group and keep them in the loop this has honestly broken my spirits at the moment. I try so hard to be an advocate for vaping here in the Eastern Cape and this kinda thing will not stand.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/15)

OMG! I don't even know.... how the F.....! Media manipulation at it's best, again!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (21/10/15)

Does The Herald not have an editor either - "I went from 18ml to zero...."

So he doesn't vape anymore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (21/10/15)

That is a misquote from what I said. I said that I started on 18mg and am now on 3mg. I plan to move down to 0mg in the future. The reporter did not even know you could get different strength ejuices..... Yet my name is now attached to this garbage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/10/15)

6ghost9 said:


> That is a misquote from what I said. I said that I started on 18mg and am now on 3mg. I plan to move down to 0mg in the future. The reporter did not even know you could get different strength ejuices..... Yet my name is now attached to this garbage



Ya this is unfortunate bollocks.

I get the moerin when its evident that the author didn't do enough research. If he did, he would at least know the difference between MG and ML. And this crap actually gets published.

He fished knowing that there was a "hook" there, knowing about your incident, and milked it for an article that will clearly get bad press. I have no issues with bad press, as long as its entirely factual and covers all the angles.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/15)

This is absurd!!!!! What a wank! I would report it to the BCC as fraudulent, I dont know if they deal with print media but Im sure they would know who to chat to, and then you need to get them to write another article retracting what they previously said so that they look like the idiots that they are! Im seriously annoyed for you here!!! Dont they do guest articles? Maybe ask them to do a guest article, or approach another competing newspaper and ask them if you can do an article complaining about said newspaper as they did not publish the correct facts and quotes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/10/15)

And as usual, where just a few years behind. The US has been calling for regulation for the longest time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/10/15)

Wow dude that really is uncool.. However, on reading the article besides the sketchy headline, the points in this article are fair and just.

I do believe that e-liquid needs to be regulated and would gladly pay the costs in doing so for VK's range. 

I have also felt unwell on 18mg and some people are just more sensitive to nicotine then other people.. Luckily with these new devices nicotine consumption in terms of MG's is dropping steadily. 

All in all this is not a terrible article and brings up a relevant point.


----------



## The Ballie (21/10/15)

Why don't we all email this schmuck and tell him to get his facts correct. asshole of note


----------



## TheLongTwitch (21/10/15)

To the best of my knowlege: Legally speaking, what he has done is slander and quite possibly entrapment. (with regards to law)

Unless you specifically stated "that he may use/quote as much or as little of what you said with free reign over composition";
Then the article should have been sent to you before publishing. (regardless of whether you read it or not)

Contact Newspaper and report the article for slander.
Contact Journalist and tell him that he has committed deformation of character(you), knowingly committed bias entrapment and without consensus manipulated you against public policy.
(At minimum the newspaper should strike it from the record and require him to write a public apology, to be publish next issue)

In a perfect world, this should be procedure and you have the law on your side!
(In South Africa however, I don't know)

P.S. I am competent in contract and criminal law; and the big-ass picture of you with this article is most definitely unjust deformation of character

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (21/10/15)

Shrug it off man. Never trust anybody they will screw you over.

It will die down in a while and you'll probably forget it even happened. The article doesn't cast you in a bad light.

Send the journalist an email telling him what you think of him then put it to bed and move on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (21/10/15)

Also, As @Gizmo stated, the article is still relevant.

However: It was his responsibility to clearly communicate the formalities and expectations of the article.
(Which by your upset words; I take he did not clearly communicate)
Which is bounds in itself to solidify the basis of the deformation of character.

If you knew exactly what he was intending to write, agreed to it and gave him full permission....then you are stuck with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MJ INC (21/10/15)

If you pm me your email address I can send you the links or the pdf's to a few reports and studies that might prove helpful


----------



## Silver (21/10/15)

Hang in there @6ghost9 
We (or at least I) know where your allegiances lie 

Best bet is to email the journalist (and the newspaper editor) if you are uncomfortable with anything - and explain why you are uncomfortable and ask for a correction.

PS - always insist on a copy of what will be published beforehand - for your approval - unless you know and trust the journalist well and have been quoted many times by him/her before.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lex Aer (21/10/15)

"deformation"? - defamation [The violation of a person's dignity (more correctly, that person's reputation or fama)]. The article is neither defamatory nor "slanderous" of you. It reports, albeit according to you selectively, what is alleged you stated. If the contents of the article are inaccurate, address a letter to the editor and journalist addressing the inaccuracies and stating your version or facts and request your letter to be published as a reply to the article.


----------



## Puff Daddy (21/10/15)

First find out where he got the image, If it was from a site that has a clear privacy policy you may go after the editor and the site, however I think your best bet will be to go to a lawyer and see what he has to say, as this could be considered slander, which can affect your future employment etc. Anyway you cut it, it is going to cost you money to have recourse.


----------



## zadiac (21/10/15)

I would sue the crap out of them.


----------



## kev mac (22/10/15)

6ghost9 said:


> Okay so as the title states, I received a phone call from a journalist who was actually a lecturer of mine from university. He was writing an article and remembered I had gotten nicotine poisoning back while still using a twisp. Anyway, after about a 45 minute phone call in which I went through all the health benefits and personal good experiences since I switched from smoking to vaping. He is a smoker and by the end of it was talking about making the switch. Long story short the Herald comes out today with a picture of me next to a GIANT heading "E-cigarette Warning"... I am sorry but what the actual #@$*.... Now anyone here have any advice to this because I will not just let this go. After all the good I said the only thing that got published was the bad incident!  I am looking for reputable vaping studies so I can go through and compile a complaint regarding this and take it further. I have been googling all morning looking for reliable ones but to be honest I have no idea where to start. I have attached a picture of the article in question for you to read.
> 
> As the guy that organizes the Eastern Cape Vape meets and tries my best to bring local guys into the group and keep them in the loop this has honestly broken my spirits at the moment. I try so hard to be an advocate for vaping here in the Eastern Cape and this kinda thing will not stand.
> View attachment 37462


Sorry for your trouble.Only thing I can advise is a scathing op-ed or contact the paper and ask if you can rebut the article.


----------



## argief (22/10/15)

Have to agree with @Lex Aer it seems that there where no factual inaccuracies that cast you in a bad light with 3rd parties. 

The article in my opinion was not appropriately research and all in all seems like the journalist is quoting selectively in order to support his view that esig is bad. 

Agree that you should prepare a well researched reply to the article. Hard as it may be, the best would be to take the higher Road and present factual evidence to the contrary of his article without any bad mouthing of the original article. 

This may actually present you with an opportunity to use a podium for furthering your cause! 

Defamation suits is a waste of time and money. (I have a legal degree but not praticing) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6ghost9 (22/10/15)

Hey Guys sorry for only replying now! I was on the run around with work till last night! Instead of making this whole thing into a fight what I want to do instead is to publish an article in next weeks paper. My plan is not to get a fight started but merely to create more awareness regarding the topic. I will be emailing some of the Vendors with some questions and taking it from there. I would rather use the opportunity to create a better awareness from Vapers than allow the public to be mislead by someone who has no idea what he is on about. 

I am not at all trying to be disrespectful to anyone who has commented here because if I had acted yesterday things would have gotten messy. So now that I have cooled down I will try turn this one around. My face was already published and a small little appology in the paper is not going to change that. Now that they have opened the door by publishing an ecig article they cant deny us a spot. Even if I have to pay for the article myself

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

